# Diversity at Local unions



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello all,

I recently checked out the list of recent apprenticeship candidates who passed the exam. vast majority Hispanic/latino names, some white American, couple of Afro-american, one or two Caucasian and Asian names. 

surely it depends on the area. 

Do you think coming from very rare country would make any difference in terms of diversity? lets say they'll take 20 apprentices and im 25th, Do you think coming from very rare country would make any difference in terms of diversity? Would they increase the quota and I could be 26th? Or they won't care at all

Im asking because im from very rare country and saw an expression *"Minorities and women are encouraged to apply!"* in abcsocal page 


Thanks in advance :vs_cool:


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

abcsocal is my plan B by the way


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Encouraging minorities and women to apply is one thing. Hiring someone based solely on the fact they are a minority or a woman would be discriminatory in this country.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a good story that will help you understand the process of getting into the union. 



A rich prince had three girlfriends and he had to decide which one he would marry and make a queen. He liked all of them and did not know what to choose. On his father the king's advice, he gave each a gift of 100 silver pieces, and later asked what they did with it. 



One spent the money on perfumes and oils for her skin and ornaments for her hair, to make herself as beautiful as possible for him. He thought maybe that would make this woman a good wife, so eager to please. 



The next one spent the silver on silks and cloths and leather and she worked very hard to make beautiful clothing and gifts for him. He thought this woman might be an even better wife, thinking only of him. 



The third one took the silver and bought a little piece of land along a stream from a farmer, she said they might be able to build a house there, or a farm, or rent it, or sell it later for more money. He thought hard about this, this one was the only one thinking about the future, maybe she would be the best wife. 



He went for a long walk in the wilderness thinking about which one would make the best wife, long into the night, came home and slept and dreamt about what life would be like married to each. 



In the morning, he knew which one he was going to marry. Which one did he go with? How did he decide who he would make queen? He decided to marry the one with the biggestiits. 



:surprise:


:biggrin:


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

flyboy said:


> Hiring someone based solely on the fact they are a minority or a woman would be discriminatory in this country.


You would think so.

Just ask Biden.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Helmut said:


> You would think so.
> 
> Just ask Biden.


He won't return my calls.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

flyboy said:


> He won't return my calls.


He doesn't work for you.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> He doesn't work for you.


He can't remember who he's worked for.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Rootbeer7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt they'll care.

I can't imagine how any women with children would apply right now, many of them are stuck at home managing school with their kids.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

flyboy said:


> Encouraging minorities and women to apply is one thing. Hiring someone based solely on the fact they are a minority or a woman would be discriminatory in this country.


you think so? we talking about unions, where nepotism born for most of the people in this field (including union guys)

to me there should be extra number of space for foreigners


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You are respected in this business for what you can do, not your skin color or sex. Those who rely on that stuff will be the first ones to screw your company over with a discrimination law suit and destroy the business. They are toxic. So heck yeah we discriminate against trouble makers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are haole's in 1186 now. What more evidence do you need to see to know the unions are diverse nowadays? :vs_cool:


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> There are haole's in 1186 now. What more evidence do you need to see to know the unions are diverse nowadays? :vs_cool:


their website full of yakuza gang :surrender:


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

paulengr said:


> You are respected in this business for what you can do, not your skin color or sex. Those who rely on that stuff will be the first ones to screw your company over with a discrimination law suit and destroy the business. They are toxic. So heck yeah we discriminate against trouble makers.


there it is. this proves that I had correct observation.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Rootbeer7 said:


> there it is. this proves that I had correct observation.


Just so you have it correct, Pauleng is not in a Union and is not a Union contractor. He is speaking on his own behalf. 

But to answer your question, if the local is going to take in twenty, they will take in twenty. They will not skip over 21 to whatever just to take in someone because of their country. The other thing is that employment is based on citizenship also. So the country has even less to do with anything.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> He doesn't work for you.


And hopefully never will!


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Really sucks that people even ask a question like this. That means it happens. Such BS


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Rootbeer7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently checked out the list of recent apprenticeship candidates who passed the exam. vast majority Hispanic/latino names, some white American, couple of Afro-american, one or two Caucasian and Asian names.


What's a Caucasian name? (trick question: Caucasians are mainly Turks, not "white" people):

Ninety per cent of Caucasians in Turkey are Circassian, while the majority of the remaining 10 per cent is Abkhaz. All Caucasians are Muslim. Chechens and Daghistanis belong to the S'afi denomination of Islam, whereas the rest are Hanefi. Caucasians live in 15 provinces in north-west, central and southern Turkey.

_*whereas*_

Slavic groups account for more than one-third of the total population of the Caucasus; they live in the north and consist mainly of Russians and Ukrainians. Finally, there are such Indo-European groups as Kurds, Talysh, Tats, Greeks, and Roma (Gypsies) distributed in various areas of the Caucasus.

_*We're getting so gullible that we classify people based on their names alone, now?*_

*Sounds a lot like RACIAL PROFILING.*

*typical...*

Don't even get me started on "Aryans"


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe the OP meant Anglo, or German names? Perhaps Scottish, or Irish? French, maybe?

Oh...yeah...there they are "white American"

:glasses:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

For that matter, what's an African American name? Many of them are named things like Smith or Brown. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

"Afro-american"

gotta go with the O.P. who didn't even capitalize the important part.

I kinda shook my head on that one...might get me fired if I said that at work, counseling at best.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

flyboy said:


> He won't return my calls.


He just keeps looking around, wondering what that intermittent noise is.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Studies have shown diversity is detrimental to societies.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Studies have shown diversity is detrimental to societies.


Only to those that seek to destroy it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

cuba_pete said:


> What's a Caucasian name? (trick question: Caucasians are mainly Turks, not "white" people):
> 
> Ninety per cent of Caucasians in Turkey are Circassian, while the majority of the remaining 10 per cent is Abkhaz. All Caucasians are Muslim. Chechens and Daghistanis belong to the S'afi denomination of Islam, whereas the rest are Hanefi. Caucasians live in 15 provinces in north-west, central and southern Turkey.
> 
> ...


Calm your Brest dude you're the first one accusing me with Racial profiling since topic is open. Im trying to understand the Racial profile of their list

Caucasian

adjective: South Caucasian; adjective: North Caucasian
1.
NORTH AMERİCAN
white-skinned; of European origin.
"twenty of the therapists were Caucasian, two were African American, and two were Hispanic"

Example : Andre Kortcheff what does sound like? May be Russian or Eastern European 

Let me put this way : 

Why there is no single Indian name on there? Indians (17.7% of world'S population) aka tech geeks not capable of comprehend Electrical conduits? :wink:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Only to those that seek to destroy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Destroy what? Diversity, societies, or studies? Ever work on a job site that seemed like it's in another country? Because you're the only one who speaks English? Not that it's a safety issue or anything.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Destroy what? Diversity, societies, or studies? Ever work on a job site that seemed like it's in another country? Because you're the only one who speaks English? Not that it's a safety issue or anything.


Folks that are hostile to diversity are what hurts society. This ain't anymore your country than it is mine.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Folks that are hostile to diversity are what hurts society. This ain't anymore your country than it is mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No, it's the foreigners that want to push their "culture" on everyone else. Theirs a certain part of California that looks like a Chinese suburb, where all the store signs are in some foreign scribble, even the McDonalds "golden arches" have subtitles in Veit Namese[sic], Korean, and/or other non-English languages under them. I don't like feeling like a foreigner in my own country, sorry.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Rootbeer7 said:


> Calm your Brest dude you're the first one accusing me with Racial profiling since topic is open.


First one...right one. Racial profiling is profiling which means you exclude by race as well...double-edged sword.

Your dictionary is also racist. "White" people are not all Caucasians. That terminology was applied to White people by a genocidal "scientist" who was pushing eugenics and a master race.

You're not helping yourself and you still look like an idiot. Enjoy the spotlight.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

joebanana said:


> No, it's the foreigners that want to push their "culture" on everyone else. Theirs a certain part of California that looks like a Chinese suburb, where all the store signs are in some foreign scribble, even the McDonalds "golden arches" have subtitles in Veit Namese[sic], Korean, and/or other non-English languages under them. I don't like feeling like a foreigner in my own country, sorry.


You don't like feeling like a foreigner in your own country. You likely don't see the irony.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I feel like a foreigner in my own country. Now guess which country I'm talking about. Two free ideal blue rubber bands to the winner !


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@Rootbeer7 I have a question. 
If they only take in 20 people a year and #20 is someone who worked hard their whole life for this opportunity. They went to school for it, learned what they can on their own, waited five years to get accepted. What makes you think ANYONE should be placed above this person.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

joebanana said:


> No, it's the foreigners that want to push their "culture" on everyone else. Theirs a certain part of California that looks like a Chinese suburb, where all the store signs are in some foreign scribble, even the McDonalds "golden arches" have subtitles in Veit Namese[sic], Korean, and/or other non-English languages under them. I don't like feeling like a foreigner in my own country, sorry.


AND... it's California more than any other state that wants to push their "culture" on everyone else.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TGGT said:


> You don't like feeling like a foreigner in your own country. You likely don't see the irony.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


What irony? I was BORN here, and so were both my parents. And, I speak English.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am all for diversity, everyone should get along. BUT forced diversity typically leads to division as one group feels slighted.

Were unions always fair, heck no, family, friends then any room left over others were allowed in but no minorities (in the south). Hardly fair but at one point there had to be quotas to force diverse membership. Not so now, at least based on what I see.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> I feel like a foreigner in my own country. Now guess which country I'm talking about. Two free ideal blue rubber bands to the winner !


Up North,...


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

joebanana said:


> What irony? I was BORN here, and so were both my parents. And, I speak English.


It's the perpetual foreigner stereotype. The irony is your hostility to other languages makes other Americans feel like foreigners in their own country. Americans are free to choose whatever language they wish to speak or read in. Many Americans in those neighborhoods are bilingual and may choose to speak a different language in certain situations.

Even if an American is still learning English they still need to eat and navigate their communities.

No more your country than it is mine.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wardenclyffe said:


> Up North,...


Was such a good movie........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok kids, lets start your first lesson. Like Like highway is not pronounced like like as in I like watching Tina Cohen surf. It's pronounced Leakey Leakey highway. Stay tuned for more you humuhumunukunukuapawaa's


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> There are haole's in 1186 now. What more evidence do you need to see to know the unions are diverse nowadays? :vs_cool:


I like your new signature. The hypocrisy list goes on and on.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TGGT said:


> You don't like feeling like a foreigner in your own country. You likely don't see the irony.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Having grow up in a foreign country I am with you EXCEPT, it has been proven in studies that not learning the language relishes citizens to second class status.

It does not affect Amercians in most countries as foreginers strive to learn English.


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> @Rootbeer7 I have a question.
> If they only take in 20 people a year and #20 is someone who worked hard their whole life for this opportunity. They went to school for it, learned what they can on their own, waited five years to get accepted. What makes you think ANYONE should be placed above this person.


Its all about diversity. if 21st or 22nd are immigrant (if they 21-22 already good enough) should be considered in the group. Nobody should be above anyone w/o deserving in fairness.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Rootbeer7 said:


> Its all about diversity. if 21st or 22nd are immigrant (if they 21-22 already good enough) should be considered in the group. Nobody should be above anyone w/o deserving in fairness.



I'm not sure if you're suggesting that folks from minority groups coming in at 21st and 22nd should replace folks not from a minority group at place 19 and 20, if the class were limited to 20.



Most admissions are first come first serve. That means that if you did not make registration in time for this semester's class, you should be first in line for the next semester's class. Now if you mysteriously got bumped out of the following semester for no good reason, that's a different story.


The reason why minorities and women are encouraged to apply is because construction trades are still traditionally a male dominated industry, and as BrianJohn said, once upon a time, there was a lot of hostility towards women and minorities not part of the good ol'boys club. 



You have every right to apply and earn a good living like everybody else, and we encourage you to do so. You deserve fair and equal treatment, like everybody else. Unions would be opening themselves up to serious liability. Eugene Scalia is not union friendly by any means.




> *A labor union is prohibited from discriminating in its capacity as an employer, in its capacity as a bargaining representative for its members, or as a referral agency or hiring hall. It is unlawful for a labor union to deny membership to individuals because of their race, color, religion, sex (including pregnancy), national origin, age (40 or older), disability or genetic information. It is unlawful for a labor union to limit, segregate or classify its members based on race, color, religion, sex (including pregnancy), national origin, age (40 or older), disability or genetic information. It is unlawful for a labor union to refuse to refer a member for employment and/or refuse to represent a member because of the individual's race, color, religion, sex (including pregnancy), national origin, age (40 or older), disability or genetic information.*


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

It’s not about diversity. It’s about being 1 through 20. That’s it. You should hope they don’t care about what country your from.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

stiffneck said:


> AND... it's California more than any other state that wants to push their "culture" on everyone else.


Example?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rootbeer7 said:


> Its all about diversity.


Sometimes it is, but it should not be. 




Rootbeer7 said:


> if 21st or 22nd are immigrant (if they 21-22 already good enough) should be considered in the group. Nobody should be above anyone w/o deserving in fairness.


I hope you see the glaring hypocrisy between red and blue. I mean, come on.





*Where you are from or the color of your skin should have NOTHING to do with whether or not you are hired. PERIOD.*

Yes, unfortunately nepotism does come into play from time to time, but that has nothing to do with race or color.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Where you are from or the color of your skin should have NOTHING to do with whether or not you are hired. PERIOD.


Unfortunatly, the union had a history of discrimination before being forced to open up. Those that first made it in had a rough road, but times changed and as you rightly say above. 

Nepotisim will always play a roll in all aspects of life, work, college admittance, and any other place where family can help out.


----------

